# 585 headset



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

Can someone more mechanically inclined sound off on this one?

The 585 headset made by FSA comes with two very thin TH Industries washers.

I assume one goes over the top bearings and one between the bottom race/fork and the bearings.

Question is this. The top washer is easy to get in place.

The bottom washer has such tight tolerances tot the steerer tube that it won't pass over the Look manufacturing sticker. 

Is the bottom washer necessary for this frame or is it a part FSA specs out but Look doesn't require?

Thankfully or not, my LBS mechanic didn't install either. I already placed the top washer in position but the bottom part was a non-starter.

Any help with this Look folks?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

There is never a need for a washer at the bottom. There may be a need for one or more washers on top of the upper bearing. They are used to produce a small gap between the head tube and the top portion of the headset. You don't want the top to rub on the head tube.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Exactly as C-40 states. The thin washer if placed on top of your upper bearing will keep the top cap from rubbing against the headtube...if needed. If the steering rotates nicely, keep the washers in your spares box.


----------

